# How long until tips show up on Prime Now deliveries?



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

I just completed my first 2 hour Amazon Flex Prime Now block.

How long until the tips, if any, show up? I assume it is in the earnings section of the app?

Anybody happen to have experience doing Flex deliveries in San Francisco? If so, how common or frequent are the tips on Prime now deliveries?


----------



## astros1969 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thilly Gooth said:


> I just completed my first 2 hour Amazon Flex Prime Now block.
> 
> How long until the tips, if any, show up? I assume it is in the earnings section of the app?
> 
> Anybody happen to have experience doing Flex deliveries in San Francisco? If so, how common or frequent are the tips on Prime now deliveries?


I'm seeing them around 27 hours after your block time ends. Depends on how many stops you get but my experience the tips every kind of matched up with how much I got paid for that block.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

27 hrs is the correct answer! :smiles: And currently folks are showing their appreciation well. (Even Ubereats!?!?!)


----------

